# Birth Month



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Easy peasy poll.

Let's see how evenly distributed the birth months of members here are. Vote for the month you were born in.


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

I predict higher numbers for October through February...


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

ManWithoutHats said:


> I predict higher numbers for October through February...


Suggesting people shag more in the winter and spring?


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Suggesting people shag more in the winter and spring?


I thought that people f**k more in the fall. Summer would be too hot for some people.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

KaiserinRose said:


> I thought that people f**k more in the fall. Summer would be too hot for some people.


Meh. I was conceived on a misty May evening in 1989 in the back of a pickup truck. Wasn't too hot for them. :dry:


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Meh. I was conceived on a misty May evening in 1989 in the back of a pickup truck. Wasn't too hot for them. :dry:


Yeesh.. don't seem too happy 'bout that. Sorry... :T Uh, well I was born in March


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

narwhalcupcake said:


> Yeesh.. don't seem too happy 'bout that. Sorry... :T Uh, well I was born in March


I'm not mad about it. Just... a pickup truck? No wonder I turned out so melancholy. :dry:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I was conceived sometime between Christmas and New Years... it was a grand celebration for my parents... nine months later, they knew even more about celebration...


----------



## ManWithoutHats (Jun 2, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Suggesting people shag more in the winter and spring?


ha, nope, but neurotic and introverted people are supposedly more likely to have been born in those months, and such people are more likely to spend a lot of time on the internet. February and January in particular... I kind of which I'd narrowed my prediction.


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I'm not mad about it. Just... a pickup truck? No wonder I turned out so melancholy. :dry:


Yeah... I wouldn't feel to special if that was me  Why did they- actually... I think I'll stop there


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

narwhalcupcake said:


> Yeah... I wouldn't feel to special if that was me  Why did they- actually... I think I'll stop there


Built Ford tough. roud:


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Built Ford tough. roud:


There you go! That's a better way to look at it ^.^


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I was born in September. I was late though so I think I was conceived around my parents' first Thanksgiving after they got married. They realized I existed right around Christmas. I like to tell people I got to live a tiny bit in the 80s, even if it was very brief.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

September master race reporting in.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

this will be interesting to see.. bonus point for having the months in order!


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

mine is somewhere in the middle in terms of how common. my birth month's june.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm a June baby, although my due date was in July.


----------



## AboveNBeyond (May 27, 2013)

August


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

soya said:


>


Is it normal to see shades of green in that diagram?


----------

